# 날 도와줄 수 있니?



## MUNA_Q

Hello!

can you help me please?

I don't know what does this exactly mean! 

네~ 반가워요 저는 한국이요 
지금 카타르신거에요??어제 검색하다 페이스북 
알게되었는데 너무 신기하내요

I think it's mean:

네~ 반가워요 저는 한국이요
yes~ nice to meet you, I'm Korean.

지금 카타르신거에요??어제 검색하다 페이스북 
now Qatar(신거에요)? yesterday facebook search 

알게되었는데 너무 신기하내요
I know(되었는데) verey(신기하내요)XD

-_-!

I have another question.. how to say ( of course, sure) in Korean
I know 물론, 확실히.. but I heared something like 타얜아지.. something like that in the drama, i'm not sure.. how to write it, spell it..

=)


----------



## kenjoluma

네~ 반가워요.
Yes~ Nice to meet you.

저는 한국이요.
I am in Korea.

지금 카타르신 거예요?
Are you in Qatar?

어제 검색하다 페이스북 알게 되었는데 너무 신기하네요.
I found out "Facebook" searching (on Internet), it is very mysterious (in this context, it means 'fun')


----------



## MUNA_Q

Aahhaa!!
thank you Kenjoluma! =)


----------



## wildsunflower

"신기하네요." - I would interpret it as "interesting" in this context.


----------



## stupoh

MUNA_Q said:


> I have another question.. how to say ( of course, sure) in Korean
> I know 물론, 확실히.. but I heared something like 타얜아지.. something like that in the drama, i'm not sure.. how to write it, spell it..
> 
> =)


Could be 당연하지 or 당근이지 (a slank literally means "that's the carrot" but the real meaning is 'of course', 'you bet', 'absolutely', etc.)


----------



## wildsunflower

> I heared something like 타얜아지


I confirm: "당연하지" is correct.


----------

